# Finally Finished Swedish Weaving



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

I just now finished my Swedish Weaving twin bedspread. I am so glad this project is finished!!!! My sweet husband picked the yarn...he liked the bright colors of Red Heart Mexicana. I used the pattern "Aztec" which was more involved than I had originially thought it would be. I might make another one (different pattern) next summer when I will stay in the house out of the Arizona heat.


----------



## GypsyRose (Oct 25, 2011)

What wonderful work. Your husband must be very proud of you.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

How amazing. This is so wonderful. Great work!!!


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh my! Nice!


----------



## kiffer (Jun 3, 2011)

Beautiful and I'm sure lots of work...........


----------



## laceandlovelies (Feb 21, 2011)

Wow! I can't believe how beautiful it is. You can be very proud of your accomplishment.


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow.


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

stunning!


----------



## Ronniej (Mar 8, 2012)

Wow, that is beautiful. How long did that take you? That looks like a lot of work.


----------



## Knitress (Feb 14, 2012)

Oh wow that is a master piece.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

I cannot imagine taking on a project like this. It's beautiful. I did "huck toweling" years ago and only did hand towels. This is gorgeous!!


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!!! Love the color choices!!! Nicely done!!!


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Ronniej said:


> Wow, that is beautiful. How long did that take you? That looks like a lot of work.


Thanks...it did take some time. I started in October and then set it aside to work on Christmas knitting. Picked it up again in January and have been working on it until today. Was glad to get the project finished so I can start knitting again.


----------



## Adoreen (Oct 29, 2011)

absolutely breath taking!!


----------



## PATINANTHEM (Aug 12, 2011)

You are amazing! What a beautiful work of art. I look forward to seeing your next project.


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

What a stunning piece of work!


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Beautiful work. Lots of your time went into making this but it was well worth it as it has turned out just lovely.
Very well done indeed.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Absolutely stunning! Lots of hard work and patience went into it. Great work!!!!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

WOW!!!! that is incredible and so beautiful!! what a treasure!!


----------



## Airy Fairy (Aug 2, 2011)

I really, really, really love this masterpiece. Congratulations on your beautiful work.


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

Congratulations! The bedspread is beautiful and colorful. You must have a huge weaving loom? I have this little "loom in a tube" and have been learning 'Navajo' weaving. It takes time! It can be fussy work too! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## pinktrollope (Apr 26, 2011)

wow! that really is lovely!


----------



## woollyknitter (Jul 30, 2011)

I think this is so beautiful, how long did it take you to do it? It must have been so heavy to work with, well done


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

That is sssssssoooooooooooooooo beautiful,what beautiful work.


----------



## maidinkent (Jul 17, 2011)

Your work is stunning. Well done!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, very beautiful work!


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

All I can say is WOW!!!


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Your husband picked lovely colors--you might consider keeping him around for that purpose. Or, maybe you should teach him how to do the weaving and get him to work on that while you are knitting! Just saying.............
That spread is marvelous.


----------



## fatkitty (Jun 23, 2011)

WOW that is STUNNING! You should be very proud of yourself! Well done


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh, that's beautiful and I love the colors. How is that done? Did you buy the plain spread with a printed design on it? Did you use a sewing needle to decorate?


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Truly a work of Art


----------



## Annsb (May 16, 2011)

I have done some Swedish weaving in the past. This is gorgeous, you did an excellent job.


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful, you've done wonderful work. Makes me think I should add another hobby to the list.


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

Nice work, I know it took time,but it is worth it.


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

That is gorgeous! Well done and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

This is so beautiful, thank you for sharing, love love love the colors, very bright, great choice your hubby made!!! Not sure if I would have the insight for weaving, but love the finished products of those who do!!! Very talented, again thanks for sharing  
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Rayona Hobbs (Apr 10, 2011)

Stunning! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

That is beautiful and such a lot of painstaking work. I recall learning Swedish weaving at 4-H camp in the summers when I was probably ten or eleven. I liked it then when we did borders on dish towels. I have occasionally thought about those projects, but I never thought of such a grand project as a bedspread!


----------



## angiesilcox (Feb 14, 2012)

That is awesome! What a treasure!


----------



## headvase1 (Nov 18, 2011)

Neeterbug said:


> I just now finished my Swedish Weaving twin bedspread. I am so glad this project is finished!!!! My sweet husband picked the yarn...he liked the bright colors of Red Heart Mexicana. I used the pattern "Aztec" which was more involved than I had originially thought it would be. I might make another one (different pattern) next summer when I will stay in the house out of the Arizona heat.


Beautiful work


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

Very nice! Love it!


----------



## Pantrypam (Nov 24, 2011)

Magnificent


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

That is so gorgeous, love the colors.


----------



## Lill (Mar 27, 2011)

WOW


----------



## Tvberri (Jan 25, 2011)

I have done Swedish Weaving in the past, long past, in high school, and forgot how beautiful it could be. This is truly a masterful work of art. I guess I have something else to put on my pick up and do list.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Grapejelli said:


> Oh, that's beautiful and I love the colors. How is that done? Did you buy the plain spread with a printed design on it? Did you use a sewing needle to decorate?


Good morning Grapejelli...
Here is a link that shows how to get started with Swedish Weaving. Hope this answers some of your questions.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Lovely, looks nice on the bed!


----------



## marylin (Apr 2, 2011)

Very nice. You put time into the spread but well worth it.


----------



## hbouchard (Mar 30, 2011)

This is truly one of the most stunning and beautiful pieces of work I have ever seen. You are indeed gifted. Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh my goodness! That is beautiful and how proud yo must be of that beautiful bedspread. Your husband has good taste too!


----------



## 10Jean (Feb 20, 2011)

Wow, breath taking!


----------



## Slip2 (Oct 29, 2011)

Beautiful work. I am going to take a weaving class and then decide what I want for a loom afterwards. Thought about making a bedspread in the future.


----------



## Valanteen (Sep 28, 2011)

Thar is awesome!


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

It is so beautiful, well done with getting it finished.


----------



## allyt (Jul 26, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful,well done.


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

So very beautiful - love the colors too! I have no clue how to weave, but this must have been a huge task.


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

wow! how did you make it?


----------



## Suzinky (Jan 31, 2011)

How beautiful! I admire your patience and skill; I understand your decision to make the next one this summer--Arizona summers can be brutal :!:


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Hey SuzinKY - I live in Shelby County!


----------



## Charlene M (May 10, 2011)

Neeterbug said:


> I just now finished my Swedish Weaving twin bedspread. I am so glad this project is finished!!!! My sweet husband picked the yarn...he liked the bright colors of Red Heart Mexicana. I used the pattern "Aztec" which was more involved than I had originially thought it would be. I might make another one (different pattern) next summer when I will stay in the house out of the Arizona heat.


Man that's gorgeous. He picked good and you did good.

CharleneM


----------



## karend1 (Apr 27, 2011)

Amazing and beautiful, :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sarahwe (Apr 19, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Mercedes Chung (Feb 6, 2012)

gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

That is a beautiful piece of work! You did a lovely job.


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

WOW - It's beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## moniann (Feb 18, 2012)

That is very special, a once in a life time thing.


----------



## shockingawful (Feb 7, 2012)

Gee that looks lovely! You are very patient, but it looks worth the effort.


----------



## jpAL2011 (Aug 19, 2011)

WOW. How beautiful.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

You are some courageous lady! I'd never get all of that work done in five lifetimes.


----------



## linshel21921 (Apr 22, 2011)

This is absolutely beautiful! I love the colour choices, your husband did a fantastic job picking them!
Did you piece together two pieces of monks cloth for this bedspread?
I also do swedish weaving and have never seen any larger than the 60 inch width. I would also love to know the colours of the yarn you used.
Beautiful, Beautiful, Beautiful!


----------



## Bulkarn (Dec 9, 2011)

I've never seen this before. Did you purchase the bedspread and then weave in the pattern or knit the spread as well?

It is quite amazing. Bravo, however you did it.



Neeterbug said:


> Ronniej said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, that is beautiful. How long did that take you? That looks like a lot of work.
> ...


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

It is Beautiful!


----------



## busiucarol (Dec 12, 2011)

Simply beautiful !!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sunshyne (Nov 29, 2011)

just beautiful, wonderful job..Susan


----------



## shealynnmarie (Oct 1, 2011)

I am curious as to the process. You have a blaket base and weave the color through? Please explain, I am intrigued!


----------



## Knuffibear (Dec 17, 2011)

All I can say WOW!!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I have never heard of this until lately... did you knit the whole spread then weave in the pattern??? or did you buy the spread and then embelish it??? swedish weaving.. hmmm I find it beautiful.. i'll have to google this... and your work is amazing...


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

That is stunning what a talented one you are. Great work.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

linshel21921 said:


> This is absolutely beautiful! I love the colour choices, your husband did a fantastic job picking them!
> Did you piece together two pieces of monks cloth for this bedspread?
> I also do swedish weaving and have never seen any larger than the 60 inch width. I would also love to know the colours of the yarn you used.
> Beautiful, Beautiful, Beautiful!


Linshel21921...thanks for the wonderful comment. The color of the yarn is Red Heart "Mexicana" which is a variegated yarn. My sweet husband picked this yarn because he said it is "happy colors." No, I didn't piece two together. I made it one width wide. I put it on the twin bed so that the part next to the wall is only about an inch. No one sleeps in the bed so it works...I know it is cheating...lol.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Shealynmarie and ronie...

Here is a link that shows how to get started with Swedish Weaving. Hope this answers some of your questions.


----------



## tricia488 (Jul 26, 2011)

That's beautiful. I have some Swedish Weaving pattern books and some monk's cloth (isn't that what you use?) but have never gotten around to trying it. This is an inspiration!


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

all I can say is "WOW"


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

This is fantastic! You did a great job on this! I love the color choice your husband made. I have seen the Astec pattern before and it always seems to work up nicely. I love the variety in the pattern.

Last summer I purchased a Queen size blanket in monks cloth in light green. Still haven't decided on the yarn or the pattern. I know it will be a big project to do.

We winter in Arizona, were abouts are you? Summer for us in in Ontario Canada.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

tricia488 said:


> That's beautiful. I have some Swedish Weaving pattern books and some monk's cloth (isn't that what you use?) but have never gotten around to trying it. This is an inspiration!


Yes, I used monk's cloth that I bought at Walmart...which is much better quality than JoAnn's. I also suggest that you zig-zag around all four side. I didn't on my first project and the edging frayed (bought at JoAnn's). Hope you try your project...it is really relaxing.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

pamjlee...I live about 30 miles north of Phoenix in New River...half way between Anthem and Carefree. Where do you winter?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

That is awesome!


----------



## tricia488 (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks, I just happened to browze through my monk's cloth book recently (a Leisure Arts book) but I also have another vintage Coats & Clark book that has swedish weaving patterns. I love the bright colors you used. I'll have to give it a try!


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

WOW!!!!


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

We are in Mesa at hwy 60 and Ellsworth.
Pam


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

it is beautiful


----------



## Chert (Oct 17, 2011)

That is beautiful!!! Where did you find fabric large enough for a bed?


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

Wow this is amazing!


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

I am so impressed. It's beautiful.


----------



## quiltedbirds (Nov 11, 2011)

It's absolutely stunning and a work of art to be very proud of.


----------



## Sallyflymi (Mar 12, 2011)

Very well done. Congrats on a beautiful twin size bedspread. Love them. Have done a throw it is still beautiful.


----------



## KyKnitter (Jan 3, 2012)

How beautiful. I haven't seen Swedish weaving done since I was a child and my neighbor did it. It was the first kind of hand work I ever learned to do. Wonderful memories. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

Neeterbug said:


> Shealynmarie and ronie...
> 
> Here is a link that shows how to get started with Swedish Weaving. Hope this answers some of your questions.
> 
> ...


----------



## crafty19391 (Aug 23, 2011)

It's beautiful,but that would take me forever.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Beautiful work..


----------



## pdunn56 (Jan 3, 2012)

Gorgeous! I have books and yarn and huck cloth but havent made time yet to try it thats inspirational! Enjoy


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

That is just so beautiful.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Anita your work is gorgeous...you have such a great accomplishment.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kschulz (Oct 26, 2011)

You do such beautiful work. As a teen I would make dresser scarves using Swedish Weave. Where did you get such a large piece of the material to make a bedspread?


----------



## Babslovesknitting (Dec 31, 2011)

OMG, how gorgeous


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

That is absolutely beautiful!! Congratulations.


----------



## Diddleymaz (Sep 28, 2011)

Neeterbug said:


> I just now finished my Swedish Weaving twin bedspread. I am so glad this project is finished!!!! My sweet husband picked the yarn...he liked the bright colors of Red Heart Mexicana. I used the pattern "Aztec" which was more involved than I had originially thought it would be. I might make another one (different pattern) next summer when I will stay in the house out of the Arizona heat.


Amazing work,well done and I like how your Swedish weaving is so Latin american!


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh, that is just beautiful! It is weaving? How is it done? Did you do it on some huge something or other? Sorry, I have no clue how something this intricate could be done.


----------



## Chayjan (Oct 4, 2011)

It's really beautiful,what patience you must have


----------



## limeygirl (Jul 12, 2011)

WOW!! What a lot of work. It is absolutely georgous. luv


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

This is really beautiful work. I made some kitchen towels many years ago and there was a special fabric to use but it was about 14" wide. What is your base fabric?


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Wow. That's gorgeous. We hardly ever see anything like this. You should be proud of yourself.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I can understand your happiness and relief that this major project is finished, but you have done an expert job of the work!! I am impressed and proud of you. Not every one would even try, much less accomplish, what you have done! Congratulations, Joy


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Amazing! If I were you I wouldn't be ready to do another one any time soon. Very impressive!
Jan


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

This is so beautiful. Good for you! It will be an heirloom!


----------



## RebeccaKay (Feb 9, 2011)

just beautiful!


----------



## emgboop (Mar 13, 2012)

Quite an accomplishment. Something to be treasured!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful! I did this as a child and keep thinking I will go back to it. What a beautiful use of variegated thread.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

It's wonderful! I'd never let anyone get near it if I had done something so intricate!


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

That's really beautiful!


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

omgoodness, what a wonderful project you have completed. It's a beauty !!!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Gorgeous bedspread. Kudos to husband for the color and to you for the hard work and pattern choice.


----------



## debbie1 (Feb 9, 2011)

Wow! absolutely beautiful. Keep up the good work.


----------



## chorbanxx (Mar 8, 2012)

Gret job. Love the colors. chorbanxx


----------



## Pudgypooh (May 31, 2011)

Your spread is so beautiful.


----------



## love to knit (Jan 13, 2012)

It is gorgeous, nice work.


----------



## AngelaChai (Dec 14, 2011)

This is a WOW!


----------



## motherbabs4 (Sep 22, 2011)

What an awesome inspiration!


----------



## Dar19Knits (Jul 2, 2011)

It's amazing! Great job!!!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

What an accomplishment. Bravo for you!


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

Very pretty. I like the Mexicana yarn also and this inspires me to purchase some.


----------



## Whitwillhands (Feb 12, 2012)

Really beautiful


----------



## Starfire (Nov 15, 2011)

Your work is gorgeous! I love the colours! Your DH has good taste. What kind of fabric do you use for the base? Just curious....
Starfire


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

How beautiful; I'm looking for the huck material but only seem to find the narrow/towel size. Did you order your's over the internet or did you find it in one of the local stores? thanks


----------



## Leland Sandy (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## panda13 (Aug 5, 2011)

Fantastic...!


----------



## linshel21921 (Apr 22, 2011)

If it works for you then it is not cheating (lol).
Thanks for the yarn info, I love the colours!


----------



## linshel21921 (Apr 22, 2011)

You can order the monks cloth at http://www.monksclothandmore.com
Cathy usually has a nice selection of fabric colours also.

Jo-Ann Fabrics sells it also.
www.joann.com


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

linshel21921 said:


> Jo-Ann Fabrics sells it also.
> www.joann.com


When I used monk's cloth from Jo-Ann's it was very poor quality. A couple of the women at my "hands on" group had bad experience with monk's cloth from Jo-Ann's also. We had better results with cloth from Walmart.


----------



## ylostn (Mar 10, 2011)

What a piece of art work! Beautiful.....


----------



## BSH (Oct 8, 2011)

That is really cool looking. Great job!


----------



## lkellison (Apr 23, 2011)

Absolutely wonderful!!


----------



## alwaysknitting (Dec 19, 2011)

wow! that is truly a work of art


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I have never heard of Swedish weaving. Is this a form of knitting? It looks wonderful, whatever it is!


----------



## linshel21921 (Apr 22, 2011)

Swedish Weaving is becoming a lost art.
What you are doing is weaving yarn, ribbon, embroidery floss, pearle cotton, etc in and out of the material. The thread type is your choice.
It looks kind of like a thermal weave blanket, the material is called monks cloth. 
Hope this is making sense, I am not very good at descriptions.
Attached are some of the afghans I have made with the Swedish Weaving techniques.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

wow....a family treasure for sure


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

Thank you; I've tried my local JoAnn's but the clerk was not sure what it was that I was looking for. She did suggest I come back when a certain sales person would be there.


----------



## knitwitt66 (Feb 8, 2012)

Wow that is amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

That is so beautiful! It looks like it would take a very long time. You must be so proud.


----------



## dotct (Mar 1, 2012)

Beautiful !! Your did a great job. Beautiful needlework.


----------



## babyamma (Sep 14, 2011)

It is amazing! Beautiful colours.


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

that is amazing.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

linshel21921

Your afghans are so beautiful. I especially like the third one. Makes me want to make another one now...but, I have knitting lined up to do next.


----------



## Karinza (Mar 12, 2011)

OMG, my mother would LOVE that. You used all the colors she loves. Wonderful job!


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

That is absolutely amazing, I would not even know where to start. Your DH did a good job of picking colors. Fantastic work.


----------



## SDM (Mar 18, 2011)

All I can say is WOW. I would be very proud of myself if I had created this wonderful piece.


----------



## Rayona Hobbs (Apr 10, 2011)

linshel21921 said:


> Swedish Weaving is becoming a lost art.
> What you are doing is weaving yarn, ribbon, embroidery floss, pearle cotton, etc in and out of the material. The thread type is your choice.
> It looks kind of like a thermal weave blanket, the material is called monks cloth.
> Hope this is making sense, I am not very good at descriptions.
> Attached are some of the afghans I have made with the Swedish Weaving techniques.


Very, very beautiful. Thank you for sharing you talent and history.
I, personally, cannot imagine having the patience to do this work, but I've seen it in Germany and admire it very much.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

I love it. You are very talented. It's beautiful.


----------



## jejazzington (Dec 8, 2011)

This has to be one of the most beautiful swedish weaving pieces I have ever seen.
Beautiful.


----------



## Lijnet (Oct 7, 2011)

Oh wow, that is so beautiful. Well done!


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Linshel, thanks so much for sharing. It really is a lost art that I was not even aware of. Your examples are so beautiful.
Joyce


----------



## michaelena (Dec 14, 2011)

Wow, I'm lost for words. Beautiful work

Hugs
Michaelena


----------



## linshel21921 (Apr 22, 2011)

Just a little tip:
Not sure how many know to do this when purchasing monks cloth.
When you go into a store to purchase monks cloth make sure to tell the person that is measuring the cloth to pull a thread first and then cut. This way your edge is nice and straight.
And you will not lose any of your cloth!


----------



## rabuckler (Mar 19, 2011)

Wow! So beautiful. I've been thinking of taking up weaving and now you have convinced me!


----------



## ginia (Apr 9, 2011)

That is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Feather (Feb 23, 2011)

Where did you get that pattern "Aztec" from? Do you have any book suggestions? That is really a beautiful work of art.


----------



## maxjones (Aug 2, 2011)

Incredibly beautiful! I didn't know such a large piece could be made.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, very pretty! i never heard of that kind of needlecraft.


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

Just beautiful! I'm getting ready to do one too - just hope it turns out as nice as yours.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

debch said:


> Just beautiful! I'm getting ready to do one too - just hope it turns out as nice as yours.


Hope you will post a photo when you are finished...also hope you enjoy working on your project as much as I did!!!


----------



## Novice Sandy (Apr 16, 2011)

Very Beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DotS (Jun 25, 2011)

Your spread is a work of art. I did huck toweling when I was engaged for my hope chest, the patterns look so familiar. I probably still have them tucked away somewhere. I guess I should start making a box up for my granddaughters. Would they even know what Huck toweling is?
DotS


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

I should get my project of Swedish Weaving out and finish it. I haven't looked at it in about 2+ years. I forgot about it. Thank you for the reminder.


----------



## Lilysmom567 (Nov 8, 2011)

Your work is absolutely stunning. To be treasured for sure.


----------



## ntompkins (Jan 18, 2012)

Just Beautiful!


----------



## judys14 (Jun 5, 2011)

That's gorgeous and such beautiful colors! Pat yourself on the back for a job well done.

I tried huck weaving, but only did dish towels. I liked it, but had twins and didn't have too much time to devote to it as I was knitting for the boys more often than not...can't wait to see your next one.


----------



## Dragon (Sep 3, 2011)

You are a patient lady...It is awesome!


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

You should be so proud of your work. It's absolutely amazing!
You must have loads of patience and such a good eye for colors. This makes shop bought things look only fit for dusters! WELL DONE.


----------



## JodiLynn60 (Jul 19, 2011)

Stunning!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: 
What a work of Art, and love. You clearly have mastered this technique. 

Hope to see more of your beautiful weaving.


----------



## caroleg51 (Apr 19, 2011)

wow now thats beautiful


----------



## taya (Feb 5, 2011)

I love Swedish embroidery. Have made several drawstring bags, for myself and as gifts. Nice change from knitting.


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

All I've ever made using Monk's Cloth are kitchen towels. This is absolutely gorgeous. Where did you find the Monk's cloth? and the pattern?


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------

